# 5x5x5 - April 10 - 16, 2006



## dougreed (Apr 11, 2006)

If you have not yet read the rules for this competition, please do so before you attempt these solves. *Please remember to include your name (first and last) in your posts.*

Thanks, and good luck!


1. F U' F d b' D' f2 L d l' d' f2 d2 L' F2 d2 F2 D r D B' R F U l2 D' R2 d' l2 U r2 D2 R2 u b L' U' F d' r' b R2 U2 b' r2 D r2 f' U L' d' r2 D F' U L' d f2 l u'

2. d f R' B l U B D2 r' f2 U' b2 R f' U2 b2 l2 f' l f L U f2 L' D B' R B' u2 R2 f' R f' L' B l2 U' b' D' b2 r f' r' F D' B l' F2 u l d' l d r u2 L D2 F d' L'

3. b R' d2 r f2 D' L d L' F L2 U' F' L' D R u' B' R' B u2 B2 r2 b2 r B' u' F u2 B2 l' F R B2 U' l2 u b2 D2 R2 F R2 F2 R F' l2 B2 D B2 U R b' R d2 l' B' l' d2 B r

4. D b' L2 u l B' r' u' L u2 R' b2 D' B2 d' R' b r u R B L u' l' d2 b' u' l U2 l B' R2 U' f D' l' b2 R' D2 l2 D2 F u2 L2 d2 B' l d' R' f2 U2 R' D B' d B L' U F D'

5. u2 L u l2 B' l2 d2 l' F' d' B d2 B' d2 l D2 r' F2 l2 d2 b2 r' F d' l' U l' b2 d l' B d B' R2 U f2 D' R2 b' l2 D' F L' f R2 b u' R B' d' F' r2 b u R2 F2 r' b2 R D


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 12, 2006)

Name: Frank Morris
Average: 1:56.89
Times2:05.88), 1:51.20, 2:03.89, 1:55.58, (1:50.00)


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 12, 2006)

Frank: That ain't right...lol...Sick man, only word...sick...


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 13, 2006)

May god have mercy on my enemies, because I won't.

Nah.. sick is Casey P's 8.91 on the 3x3.. Crazy ish...


----------



## Erik (Apr 13, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 4 min 48.67
Times: 4:57.54, 4:28.54, (5:24.61),(3:52.16), 4:29.94

Well, you can't have it all... :unsure:


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 15, 2006)

Average: 2:17.48
Times: 2:18.68 (POP) 2:14.21 2:19.54 (2:13.24)

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. For the first two solves I used a VERY LOOSE eastheen 5x5x5 cube (I also used this cube last week). But after the POP :angry: I decided to use my other eastheen 5x5x5 (this cube will not pop, but normally I am from 5 to 10 seconds slower with this cube) for the rest of the solves. I don't think I will use my LOOSE 5x5x5 again for speedcubing.

Michael Fung


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Michael,

I don't believe your average is correct...

Times: 2:18.68 (POP) 2:14.21 2:19.54 (2:13.24)

should be 2:17.47

Frank


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Frank,
Thanks for the correction. I was a little confused and it was late (about 1:00 am)  .

Michael Fung


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 16, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 4:17.55
Times: 4:13.32, (3:58.59), 4:05.89, 4:33.44, (4:54.51) 

I never thot I'd complain about a 5x5 being too loose :blink: I think I might cry, these suck...Ok, I guess I can't take a break from this cube...I tried something weird on that last one...Is this not pitiful or what???


----------



## dougreed (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank you all for competing!

*1. Frank Morris...........1:56.89
2. Erik Akkersdijk........4:48.67
3. Michael Fung...........2:17.47
*
4. Craig Bouchard.........4:17.55


----------

